# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  Where is the best place to........

## kevy21

hi all,

im thinking of buying a new tank as my 4 1/2ft one is just not big enough!!

the more fish i see the more of them i want i dont want to over crowd

here is the best place to buy tanks that deliver cause im looking to go for 6-7ft maybe more depending on the price found a 6ft L x 2ft W x 2ft H new 10mm glass for 200 delivered that price any good?

any advice welcome!

----------


## Timo

You could keep looking on ebay. Large tanks on the tend to sell quite cheap. Just the problem of picking it up, most sellers will not posts tanks.

----------


## Kirsty

When i was first looking for a tank there was one being sold on gumtree... Also adds for free and the paper sometimes have them.  Dont know how big they are tho.

----------


## kevy21

ok i might have found a guy that will build me a tank to the size i want, but the problem is if i get a huge tank 6ft + what will i use for i stand?

my auntie said she has seen a tv programme a while back where they used breeze blocks to build several peirs then rested planks of wood across the peirs.....has anyone heard of this method...would it be safe if i did it in a room with a concrete floor?

i no we are not builders but im sure someone here with big tanks has come across this problem, i understand if i went out and spent a small fortune id get a tank with a custom stand but i aint rich  :Big Grin: 

kevy21

----------


## Ian

why not build it? thats what i plan on doing  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevy21

er simple thing like getting the glass cutting it bonding it  :lol:  im handy with tools apart from driling bogwood LOL but a tank i build would leak!

----------


## Ian

nooooo i mean the stand/cabinet for it!

----------


## Gary R

i built my stand out of 3x2 wood i made a frame that would hold my 7x2x2 tank, on top of the 3x2 i ended up puting 3/4 pye board then put doors on the front so i ended up with my sump in there.....will look and see if i can find some of the pictures i had when i first did it for you to see.

Regards Gary

----------


## kevy21

:lol:  ok, thanks gary

----------


## Timo

Building tanks is not that bad but the glass price is very expensive now. All you do is get the base plate of glass then sit the glass on top of it. Silicon must be the animal safe non toxic stuff. Put an old piece of work top on your grass with floor tiles on top, fill up and leave over night. Normaly it will be ok but if its lecking you can re-silicon it up.

----------

